# Lacie Extreme drive makes beeping noise



## dandan (Feb 17, 2006)

My Lacie Extreme 250 drive stopped showing on my desktop yesterday after a power cut. System profeiler could see it but it wasnt showing on the desktop.

Today it made a very nasty screeching sound and now emits a repeating series of electronic beeps followed by a loud screeching noise and system profiler no longer sees it.

Have I lost the contents of this drive? It's less than a yearold and was about 75% full.

Anyone got any ideas? 

Any ideas on what I can do to get the information on it back?

I have contacted lacie and am awaiting a response from them also.

Thanks in advance
dan


----------



## ora (Feb 17, 2006)

Ouch, that doesn't sound good! The drive doesn't make a beep under any normal circumstances as far as I'm aware (i have the same drive), so its likely to be a mechanical sounds that is probably a death-croak.

Basically, i hope you backed up, though with drives that size its a hassle in DVD burning time, and RAID is just too pricy. I guess in theory it could eb some part of the box other than the drive, and maybe you could take out the drive itself and try another enclosure, but its going to be fairly complex and likely won't change the situation. There are also services that will recover data from drives (like drive savers), but they are stunningly expensive.

In any case, if you are going to do anything but bin the drive then don't boot it up again, if that noise is the read head or another part hitting the drive, every time you make it spin up it will be chewing up more of the drive.

Sorry for the bad news, I hope lacie are sympathetic, though i doubt they would cover damage from a power cut...

ora


----------

